# Hows the water at the nipple/131/elbow?



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

So I'm planning on the first big trolling day on my new boat. I'm going out of Pcola on Sunday early in the morning. For those who have been out recently, how's it looking? One of these days I'm going to subscribe to Hilton's but just haven't gotten it done yet. I'm hoping that at least the weeds aren't as scattered anymore. Any advice on where the best water has been recently would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Clean blue/green around the nipple with a small pocket of blended blue south of the 100 fathom line. The weedlines were pretty busted up on Tuesday. Didn't go as far south as the elbow but the satellite image showed it being a bit more green down there but still clean.

Hope it helps


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Chris.


----------

